

Computer for the elderly launched - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8352606.stm

======
olliesaunders
I liked this story a lot. The statistic about 6.4 million over 65, presumably
in the UK (total pop. 61 mil) who haven't ever used the Internet was quite
shocking.

------
ssn
Someone should support an e-mail service for the elderly. GMail (one of the
simplest) is still too complicated.

------
charlesmarshall
hmm, looks a bit like ubuntu remix ..

------
linuxkilla
Eldy rocks!

